# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Hyperion - Blade & Soul Bot - Quest|Grind|Arena|Daily|Dungeons - By Dynamicbots

## DynamicBots

*New Hyperion - Blade & Soul Bot by DynamicBots*


*We have created a new Bot for Blade & Soul Eu/Na
a few features:

- Work with win 7/8/10
- Autologin and Relog
- Quest Leveling Mode
- Daily Quest Mode
- Dungeon Mode
- Farming Mobs Mode
- PvP Arena 1v1|3v3|6v6
- Gathering & Crafting
- Custom Mode

You can setup bot in 5 mins and start play
Anti Detect System Engine by Dynamic Bots*


*Currently packeages for Hyperion Bot:*

*Lifetime Key License: 59.90 Euro
30 Days Key License: 7.99 Euro
90 Days Key License: 18.99 Euro
4 Days Trial License: 3.49 Euro*



*With all Packeages you have access to 3 Sessions in same time and all features
Plus support site and chat 24/7/365 days


With Lifetime License you can test our bots and become a Legendary
for have special discounts
( this offer for lifitme license is only for 500 sales we remove this offer shortly )
*

*Add me on skype and buy now here your packeage

Skype: dynamicbots



Currently accepting Paypal, Skrill, WMZ, Bitcoins, WU


Add me on skype or join Our Livechat for more info

Cooming soon Bot for Black Desert and Heroes of the storm*



*Video Arena:*

----------


## DynamicBots

*We offer a few test key free 24 hours. add me on skype
Thank you*

----------


## mephuser1000

In my honest opinion, 

1) This bot seems to behave like a buggy early version of Ezbot. 

2) Seems to mostly work for Destroyers. Even the grab skill is bugged out. Skills 1, 2, 3, 4, LMB, RMB will mostly work correctly. For other buttons, you're out of luck.

3) Bot is just running macros to spam buttons, it cannot detect skill cooldowns correctly.

----------


## DynamicBots

> In my honest opinion, 
> 
> 1) This bot seems to behave like a buggy early version of Ezbot. 
> 
> 2) Seems to mostly work for Destroyers. Even the grab skill is bugged out. Skills 1, 2, 3, 4, LMB, RMB will mostly work correctly. For other buttons, you're out of luck.
> 
> 3) Bot is just running macros to spam buttons, it cannot detect skill cooldowns correctly.


*We work every day to fix errors and add new features.

it's normal, a new software bot released from about 7 days needs fixing.

We offer a special price and will soon be adding more features and multiclients.

Thanks*

----------


## shileno

is good bot ? i need buy script for lvl 1 destroyer 1to45? quest dailty (silverfrost,moonwater,faccion , quest pvp arena ) or all included in the bot??

pd: my english no is good jeje

----------


## DynamicBots

Hello we offer a few keys 24 hours test

you can try and if like can buy 

Thanks

----------


## Karim Anthony Mardini

i need test for 24 hour.! bots 
if I buy works right

----------


## shileno

> i need test for 24 hour.! bots 
> if I buy works right




good bot? no problem men?

----------


## DynamicBots

*Bot support all classes 

We offer key test 24 hours add me on skype

Cooming soon New Version Hyperion 2.0 With Multiclients 

and Bot in Ru Vervion for Blade & Soul RU

Thanks*

----------


## dmanson

i want key!

----------


## DynamicBots

*COOMING SOON NEW VERSION FOR RU SERVER!!!!

We offer for weekends free test key for 24/36 hours Friday / Saturday / Sunday
Add me on Skype and ask for your test key!!!

(Available every week more than 30 test keys. From Friday to Sunday and 1 key for user)*

----------


## soulo

Is this only destoryer?

----------


## DynamicBots

hi no support all classes

thanks

----------


## Gav9409

Hello! I would like to receive a trial key to RU server

----------


## Telvinfu

> *We offer a few test key free 24 hours. add me on skype
> Thank you*


Hi There, I have added you in Skype. Please let me know on my queries.

----------


## soulo

you will get ban in couple of hour

----------


## mykki

> you will get ban in couple of hour


Actually not true. Been botting on EU for 2-3 months now with hyperion and 0 bans.

----------


## Gentoo

> Actually not true. Been botting on EU for 2-3 months now with hyperion and 0 bans.


From what i've been able to find, NA servers are experiencing frequent bans. I registered on the Hyperion web site trying to decide if i wanted to purchase this bot, only to find that non paying members cannot access the "Bans" section of the forum to see whats going on.. Guess im gonna pass at this time.

----------

